# iPhone 6S 64gb



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello fellow forum-ers,

my current phone is sadly on its last legs, so I'm hoping to source an iphone 6s 64gb from one of you lovely chaps - please let me know if you have anything going. Colour is not too important, as I will probably use a case.

thanks in advance,


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

sparrow said:


> bump


 Pictures messaged to you and now on the for sale listing


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bump


----------

